# Mt. Amanzi owners-Requesting info



## cerralee (Sep 30, 2009)

I just paid my 2010 levies and had my two Peak Sept mt Amanzi units deposited with RCI.  The trading power took a *HUGE*!!! nosedive from 146,000 to 113,000 for basically the exact same time period from the previous year as my 2008 still sees two years out.  Thats a 22% drop in tp if my math is right (i'll admit to not being the best math person) Does anyone else have a banked Mt. Amanzi week either Flexi or Peak deposited for 2010 that I can do a little comparison with.  I think they might have put my weeks in as Flexi, I am curious as to what others who have deposited are pulling.  I have on record that RCI SA has me listed as flexi on their ownership page so I have e-mailed them for an explanation along with e-mails to rci us.  Any enlightenment would be appreciated.

Lee


----------



## Laurie (Sep 30, 2009)

Lee,

The total numbers don't offer any useful comparisons, unless your spacebanks see the exact same month + year windows. Your 2008 and 2010 deposits cannot do that.

For an accurate comparison, one needs to compare numbers for the exact same month + year, only where those time periods overlap exactly.

If you have tried that and you aren't seeing what you need to see, feel free to copy and paste the totals here, broken down by month and year (or in Sightings), and I or someone else can help you determine the difference.


----------



## cerralee (Sep 30, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Lee,
> 
> The total numbers don't offer any useful comparisons, unless your spacebanks see the exact same month + year windows. Your 2008 and 2010 deposits cannot do that.
> 
> ...



My mistake, it is my 2009 year that I was using for comparison.  I still have a 2008 space banked too but I know that it can only see till the end of Sept of 2010.  The others will see till Sept of 2011 since exchanges only go two years out.  Both my 2009 and 2010 should be covering the same months.  Below is a cut and paste.   I think my 2008 and 2009 are overlapping exactly.

All Deposits  	 	
[146,527]

Mount Amanzi (#2617) 	01-Sep-2007 to 30-Sep-2010 [93,798]	
 Start Date: 19-Sep-2008

Mount Amanzi (#2617) 	01-Sep-2008 to 30-Sep-2011 [146,526]
Start Date: 25-Sep-2009

Mount Amanzi (#2617) 	01-Sep-2008 to 30-Sep-2011 [146,526]
Start Date: 25-Sep-2009

Mount Amanzi (#2617) 	01-Sep-2009 to 30-Sep-2012  [113,611]	
Start Date: 24-Sep-2010

Mount Amanzi (#2617) 	01-Sep-2009 to 30-Sep-2012 [113,611]
Start Date: 24-Sep-2010

Once again I think that both deposits should be seeing identical timeframes and all deposits show as available to exchange.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 30, 2009)

I've used my 2009 Mt. Amanzi, but the 2010 never saw as much as the 2009.  Both are peak week 1.  This was before the May drop in trading power and mine was banked early this year.

Nancy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 30, 2009)

cerralee said:


> My mistake, it is my 2009 year that I was using for comparison.  I still have a 2008 space banked too but I know that it can only see till the end of Sept of 2010.  The others will see till Sept of 2011 since exchanges only go two years out.  Both my 2009 and 2010 should be covering the same months.
> 
> Once again I think that both deposits should be seeing identical timeframes and all deposits show as available to exchange.



OK, that does explain it - thanks for the clarification - yes, this appears to be the post-May reevaluation of your resort's trading power.   

FWIW, I'm not sure the RCI trade power algorithms have ever accurately taken "peak week" designations into account. It's certainly worth an email. If you want to compare your numbers with other "peak week" owners, why not break out a specific month or 2, and compare numbers just on those.


----------



## dneuser (Oct 1, 2009)

*Mt AManzi Trade Power*

You could be seeing effect of a few things:
1)  Some folks pay 2010 paid levy in Feb/March of 2009 and bank weeks early to get a jump on better trades.  I don't know how true that is but I was always warned to do that when I bought my weeks.

2) Not much is banked for 2010 yet so you won't see those values reflected in your trade power and I think lots of people are either not paying maintenance fees and are defaulting (not depositing at all), are renting or are using their units themselves.  Those of us who want to exchange may see a smaller pool from which to chose no matter how good your deposited week.  

BTW - I own 2 flexi weeks deposited for January, 2010 which is on the cusp of Peak.  Currently I see approx 113000 available units through the end of September 2011.


----------



## rcshelton (Oct 3, 2009)

cerralee said:


> My mistake, it is my 2009 year that I was using for comparison.  I still have a 2008 space banked too but I know that it can only see till the end of Sept of 2010.  The others will see till Sept of 2011 since exchanges only go two years out.  Both my 2009 and 2010 should be covering the same months.  Below is a cut and paste.   I think my 2008 and 2009 are overlapping exactly.
> 
> All Deposits
> [146,527]
> ...





Here is what my two Mt. Amanzi one bedroom weeks (one Peak and one Flex) are showing:

2009 Weeks

Peak Week 01-Oct-2008 to 31-Oct-2011     129,467

Flex Week  01-Dec-2008 to 31-Dec-2011     147,621

2010 Weeks

Peak Week 01-Oct-2009 to 31-Oct-2012      129,485

Flex Week  01-Dec-2009 to 31-Dec-2012      133,189

I pay my Maintenance fees as soon as allowed (January 1 of the prior year) and deposit the weeks with RCI at that time.

In general the flex weeks are pulling more than the peak weeks.  Prior to the May adjustments by RCI, the 2009 flex week was pulling more than 160,000 while the other weeks were in the 90,000 range.


----------



## grest (Oct 4, 2009)

rcshelton said:


> Here is what my two Mt. Amanzi one bedroom weeks (one Peak and one Flex) are showing:
> 
> 2009 Weeks
> 
> ...



That's confusing...the peak weeks are supposed to pull more because these weeks are their prime time...wonder what gives.


----------



## cerralee (Oct 4, 2009)

grest said:


> That's confusing...the peak weeks are supposed to pull more because these weeks are their prime time...wonder what gives.



I am printing an e-mail that I received a few days ago from RCI South Africa.  I could see into my account, I have been able to access the account since I bought my first SA timeshare back in the 90's.  I probably shouldn't have told them that I had access to it, I could just look, not make any trades or anything.  And I *could* see my Mt. Amanzi week, it was listed as a FLEXI week in their acct. information.

Ms Cerra

I am surprised to hear that you can access your South African account, as it is actually blocked and the Mount Amanzi week is not on that account. 
Once your SA file is transferred you can’t access it any longer as you can only have 1 servicing office.

Another observation is that our overseas offices don’t have Peak weeks. They only have Red / White / Blue weeks. Red being the highest season.
The South African office is the only office which offers Peak weeks to their calendar. 

Our office can only refer you back to your servicing office in order for them to explain about the trading power of your week.

I trust the above is in order.

Regards
Marinda Barbosa

What this leads me to believe is that SA is just putting any red weeks into our accts. when we bank them.  I don't know how to prove it.


----------



## dneuser (Oct 5, 2009)

*So Africa Peak Weeks*

[QUOTE

What this leads me to believe is that SA is just putting any red weeks into our accts. when we bank them.  I don't know how to prove it.[/QUOTE]

I was always told that "PEAK" weeks followed the So. Africa school calendar so they change with it every year.  Bright Red Flexi weeks (which is what you generally get from Mt. AManzi by paying dues as early in the year as possible - at least in my experience) fall in the first or second weeks directly adjacent to Peak weeks and, historically, traded just slightly less well.

My 2 units for 2008 deposit were weeks of 1/11 and 1/25.  In 2009 I got both weeks on 1/30 that pulled 99,000 weeks each.  My 2010 deposits were also late January and are pulling 120K weeks each.

Here's a URL to SO. Africa shool schedule.  

http://www.kwathabeng.co.za/travel/...ndar/south-african-school-terms-calendar.html


----------

